# Pretty solid horses



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's mine...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Hate the wire in the way, hope it doesn't take away from the picture too much.
If you think it will I can get another picture.
:]


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Well shoot, who can compete with Cloudsmystique?? That horse is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Thats just what I was thinking.

Won't stop me from trying though. LOL


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Sunny- 9 year old Palomino/QH double registered with Two Bar on both sides of his lineage. =)


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha, thanks Appy Luvr and smrobs : ]

smrobs - I'm actually in love with that horse of yours, haha. Look at that neck!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pictures everyone! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Winter and my non horsey fiance. Hehe


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay, keep em coming everyone!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's Otis! ~


----------



## draykesmom (Dec 29, 2009)

*Gen's Thrill Seeker a.k.a. Thriller*

here's thriller..


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

A picture of Sky


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i have quite the competion! Lets see....... I won't have good ones until spring/summer, and the awesome ones I have are on my other computer....... I will post Tues.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This is my husband and his horse Fras. I just love the way Fras is standing so alert. We were riding on a big cattle ranch, I'm sure she spotted a cow and was ready to go round it up :lol:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Here's a pic of Saphira. I really love how she has a lighter face, dark mane, dark dappled body, and a half white tail.
saphiracolor.jpg


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Sorry about the blurriness. On the web album I have it on, its very nice and clear. Any ideas how to keep it that way when I put it on here?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

CloudsMystique said:


> Haha, thanks Appy Luvr and smrobs : ]
> 
> smrobs - I'm actually in love with that horse of yours, haha. Look at that neck!


Thanks but that was one of those lucky one in a million shots. He had just tried to walk off and I had corrected him and he had just stopped and tucked his nose to loosen the reins. That's also why he is so camped out all around. LOL.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Breeze*









*Illusion*









*Gulliver*









*Deuce*









*Deuce 2*


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

CloudsMystique I see you post pictures of your horse all the time and I must say that is one of the most striking horses I have ever seen!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Skye...



Blue...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Omgpink, I had to check out your barn to find out what Gulliver is. He is one of the most unique colors I have ever seen and I wasn't sure if he was a horse or a mule. His body is very horse but his head is very mule. He is certainly gorgeous in his own way.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Omgpink, I had to check out your barn to find out what Gulliver is. He is one of the most unique colors I have ever seen and I wasn't sure if he was a horse or a mule. His body is very horse but his head is very mule. He is certainly gorgeous in his own way.


lol that he is! Gulliver is the mascot at the horse rescue I volunteer at. He is a PMU foal that Karen(owner) saved from slaughter almost 5 years ago. 
She's not sure what breed he is but he does have so Clyd. in him.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gulliver is absolutely stunning :shock:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

ilovestitch said:


> CloudsMystique I see you post pictures of your horse all the time and I must say that is one of the most striking horses I have ever seen!


Thank you : ]


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is my Emma. She is a 1998 Appendix QH mare


----------



## wesgirl (Jan 26, 2010)

Ole


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Is this okay?


----------



## draykesmom (Dec 29, 2009)

When will this get judged?


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

Kodi, my qh x appy mare.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

^^^^^ I love her face!


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks she's definatly my baby!, she's got such a baby face.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Natasha


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

Here one of our earlier Arabian stallion with a beautiful chestnut color!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My haflinger, Toby...


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Legends Captain Jack, 1 month old Kentucky Mountain Horse.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's Piper


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

heres mi


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

My Welsh Mountain stallion Lord Milligan hvae fun in the snow!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute stallion!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

black qh gelding


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

Phahahah, even though i know i'm not going to win, I will submit for the heck of it


----------



## Bek (Jan 14, 2010)

This is my tb Harley and the little miniature is Mylo


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

*Can I do one for each of my horsse? If so, heres misty and copper *


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's Teddy the Shetland


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pics! 
Come on guys only a couple days left!!!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

*Ty*

I don't know if this still qualifies, I don't have him anymore. But here's High Touch (Ty). This was shortly after I bought him in Nov of '08.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep it still counts!!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

LAST DAY! Judging will start when I get home from school.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*closed*


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

RESULTS:
1-Cloudsmistique
2-Justdressageit
3-BlondieQH
4-Cat
5-Fourtwentyam
6-Elina (The dapplegrey)
7-Dimmersdouble
8-Shutupjoe
9-CrazyChester
10-Tasi

RUNNERS UP:
1- Wesgirl
2-Rioskabam

These were judged on Photograph, and Idea!
Great job everyone!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome, thanks paintluver : ]

Congratulations to everyone else!


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

Lots of beautiful horses to enjoy!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks! This was fun - great photos everyone.


----------

